# Cat visitor



## colt89 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yesterday a cat came into my apartment when I had my window open. Before that, he was lying outside of my window all morning. He slept in my apartment last night and he's still here. I'm unsure if he belongs to someone else, or if he's feral, or if he's stray. He's fairly thin, however, his fur doesn't look unhealthy, and he doesn't look too scared. He asks for attention frequently. My question is, should I be worried that he can transmit a disease to my other cat, through sharing food/water, kitty litter, etc? And should I keep this cat or let him out?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would separate the two cats, just to make sure. They should use separate dishes also. Watch the newspaper, run an ad, and spread the word any way you can. I would also call the shelters, animal control, and vet hospitals and see if there's a missing cat matching his description. I'm sure he's a stray, or he wouldn't be so friendly already. Do what you can to find the owner, and if you get no replies, consider adopting him, and take him to the vet. Shelters have a harder time placing full grown cats than kittens, so if you can give him or find him a home, that would be wonderful. Otherwise, unless there is a no-kill shelter, you would probably be saving his life. Keep us informed, please?

Thanks for caring.


----------



## colt89 (Aug 11, 2009)

They already shared dishes, and the kitty litter, and I can't afford to take either cat to the vet for a checkup. I'm unsure of what to do, or how to know my cat is still ok.

Also, the stray cat went onto my futon, and I don't have a separate room to put him in.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, too late, now. You'll just have to hope for the best. Usually, encounters like these do not harbor/transmit anything more serious than parasites, but without veterinary testing there is no way to know for certain if the cat is carrying FIV/FeLV/FIP or if your own cat has contracted any of those diseases.
Generally, if the cat looks healthy, I'd say it probably *is* healthy...but only veterinary testing (snap-tests) will tell/know for certain.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## colt89 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I may have a plan. I'm able to bring the stray cat to the vet for a checkup, but only in a few days. If I kept the cat inside until then, would I be increasing the risk of transmitting a disease?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, it would be better to keep them separated, but do what you can. You have a good heart. I wish you the best.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think, most transmission is through being bitten(?)...but I imagine if the virus/organisms can survive off of the host-cat long enough for the other cat to pick them up while they are still viable (moist/warm) that is how most transmission occurs between cats. I do NOT know for certain, sorry.  

*just wanted to say...lucky kitty that you have such a great heart to bring it into your home/life and care for it.
h


----------



## kittenpictures2006 (Nov 30, 2009)

colt89 said:


> Yesterday a cat came into my apartment when I had my window open. Before that, he was lying outside of my window all morning. He slept in my apartment last night and he's still here. I'm unsure if he belongs to someone else, or if he's feral, or if he's stray. He's fairly thin, however, his fur doesn't look unhealthy, and he doesn't look too scared. He asks for attention frequently. My question is, should I be worried that he can transmit a disease to my other cat, through sharing food/water, kitty litter, etc? And should I keep this cat or let him out?


I think that some sort of quarantine is by far the best policy. If you think that he's been abandoned, then you can spend the money to have in checked at the vet. You just don't know what kitty has been into.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

1-2% of cats from the outside can have Fiv/Felv. Its a very small percentage so if your own cats has been exposed its a small chance it could get it. It would have to get in a fight with the carrier and blood or silva transfer the disease. That is why most people put a stray in a bathroom to quarantien it till it can be seen by a vet. Some cats carry a parasite which can be transfer via the cat box of Giardia or coccidia which causes diarrhea. Another reason to get a clean bill of health from the vet if you see the cat having a loose pooh.

Ive brought in lots of cats with out quarantien them and its always worked out. But now that I have such a high volume of cats I do take precautions. 

Right now shelters are desperate to get dogs and cats into homes since the adoption rate has declined dramaticly. Shelters are getting in cats and dogs at an alarming rate. Then no one to take them. So it would save this cats life if you could make him a part of your family.

From my experience if you come across an abandoned cat, its been thrown away to die a slow starvation or painful death by cars etc. Its a cruel thing to abandon a companion animal outside. I really think you wont find an owner but if you take the cat by a vet office they will scan it to see if it has a microchip with the owners information. Sounds like this sweet soul has picked you and your animal family to belong to.

If you check low cost spay/neuter clinics in your area they will check the cat out and make sure it is S/N. if it isnt they will do it at a big reduced rates for S/N and vacinations. Our Low cost clinics get grants and offer free S/N several times a year.

I hope this helps.


----------

